# My First Band Tying Jig



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Hello,

I saw something similar on here and couldn't find it again. I saw it long enough to make a reasonable facsimile. It is mounted on a craft box which will hold tying supplies. Now to get the courage to tie up my first band set lol

Tell me what you think took me less than 20 minutes to complete.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Everything but the clamps were things I just had lying around, the total cost was $12. For the clamps


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Nicely done


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

JonM said:


> Nicely done


Thanks !


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Just practice on some old bands to get the feel . No worries .


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Nice jig.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

treefork said:


> Just practice on some old bands to get the feel . No worries .


Just tied up my first set of bands I need some finer string but it still turned out just fine


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

That will work functional!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

looks good..I use #3 chrochet thread..I got mine from e-bay..tI want to say it was 5 bucks~~~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Thanks, I will give that a try. I appreciate the info. Shot a bunch with the band set that tied up last night and its still holding lol


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Crochet thread is great, butcher string is also very good. 
I have also used 80lbs test Dacron braided fishing line, but that requires a tiny drop of super glue on the knot to prevent it coming loose. Be careful not to get any glue on the rubber, just on the knot only.

Awesome job on the tying jig buddy!


----------



## pickeringpat (Sep 2, 2015)

Looks great, nice job.


----------

